# Try this Protein porridge from my new diet!



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

100 grams of oats and one scoop whey and frozen wild berries, take this mix it dry and top of the oats with water then put microwave on full effect and nuke it for 2 mins. It tastes awesome it has no sugar in it besides the frutose from the berries and is a very lean and protein rich breakfest.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I put the whey in after the porridge cooks, heating up whey makes it go all weird..


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

L11 said:


> I put the whey in after the porridge cooks, heating up whey makes it go all weird..


X2


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the same but with a banana in it with chock whey powder. Chock & banann oats :thumbup1:


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

How about a supper idea.

300g of cottage cheese mixed with 2 scoops of whey and chilled in the freezer. Move over Ben & Jerrys ....A high protein supper that tastes like icecream.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

aad123 said:


> How about a supper idea.
> 
> 300g of cottage cheese mixed with 2 scoops of whey and chilled in the freezer. Move over Ben & Jerrys ....A high protein supper that tastes like icecream.


Damn that sounds really nice! Gotta try that iv got some strawberry whey left so might try it


----------

